# Did DHEA make your egg quality worse?



## Golden Egg (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi ladies

I'm new here. I'm hoping someone can give me some insight I haven't been able to find on Dr Google.  

I've just had my first antagonist cycle at a new clinic after 3 unsuccessful long down reg cycles. At the time of egg retrieval (last Friday) I had been taking DHEA for 12 weeks. I've had my worst results ever. I knew to expect less eggs because I've heard the antagonist protocol usually produces less than long down reg, but I was hoping for better quality, both because of the antagonist protocol and the DHEA. I went from getting 5-6 eggs with about 75-100% fertilisation and at least one 8 cell embryo to transfer on day 3 with the long down reg protocol to getting 3 eggs on the antagonist cycle with one fertilising and that embryo was 4 cells on day 3.

I'm very unsure as to whether to continue with the DHEA. I'm 42yo and don't have PCOS. I checked my DHEA and testosterone levels before starting DHEA and they were below normal range so i thought I would be a good candidate to use it. I should add that I took 50mg per day for 6 weeks then after getting thinning hair I went down to 25mg a day for the last 6 weeks (with my FS's blessing). I still get greasy hair and pimples on the lower dose.

Has anyone had a similar thing happen and what did you do or what advice did you get? Should I stop taking DHEA or give it longer? Could it be that i'm a better responder to the long down reg protocol and I should change back to that protocol, or have I perhaps just had a bad month..? 

Sorry for the long post. Thanks in advance for any answers!

GE


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi GoldenEgg, I've not had this experience but wanted to reply as feel your panic, fear  and exasperation. We all respond so differently to so many things that it's hard to decipher what the 'cause' is half the time. I'd had people rave about DHEA, my GP told me to take it but holistic therapist told me I didn't need  to and consultant didn't even mention it so I  stopped self medicating. I can't, and wouldn't, advise you on what to do other than to run your concerns by your consultant. Such a minefield trying to work out what's best and so, so hard when it doesn't work. Big hugs, hope it works out for you.xx


----------



## Golden Egg (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply MissMayhem. You are right about the panic, fear and desperation! It's particularly bad since my FS is overseas and I can't get any answers from her. It feels overwhelming today. Total minefield, as you say. Just endless questions. xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

That makes it harder still when you can't get hold of anyone!!  I know everyone is busy but I still find it incredulous that so many places fail at basic standards, and common courtesy, of getting back to people straight away. A consistenty swift response would massively help with our stress levels during these difficult times. I really hope you get a proper response soon. Big    xx


----------



## bulala (Jan 31, 2015)

hello Golden egg,

I have also just joined a clinic and was asked to purchase DHEA off the internet & start taking.. I only been taking it for a couple of weeks though & expect to start stimming in about a week depending on when af shows up.  My Dr did ask me to only take the micronised version, as apparently there are a few versions of it (I have low amh).  Do you know what version you are taking? (originally I didnt actually know there was any difference)


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

hi, I havent taken it for very long but had bought it in from the states and had just started supplementing as i am 45 so would be law of averages need it... but I mentioned to my new clinic (serum) im attending and they said that they dont recommend it as studies have shown it not to improve live birth rates and in some women to cause damage to the egg quality. Which of course put me off continuing. Thats all I can tell you. I do know another lady on here 45yrs old  who took it for 3 months and after a horribl cycle had a phenomenal result with number of blasts.  sorry you had  bad cycle,. and hope the next one is better... all the best. X


----------



## bulala (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Summer,

I ordered a bottle from the States as it was recommended by my acupuncturist but she just said dhea. Took it for about 3 days then stopped, felt weird about self medicating. When I started with the lister early Feb they asked me to start taking it but only the micronised version. Xx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

I brought be out with bad skin! Not a nice look. I stopped taking it after about 10 days (I was only taking 25mg). I have considered taking it since, out of desperation!

I have since decided that if my body is not reacting well, it might not be good for me. e.g. Prenatals are full of iodine (because it is needed in pregnancy), yet it turns out it doesn't agree with me and caused my thyroid condition to get worse (creating bigger fertility issues). What works for one, may not work for another.

In a book I have on hashimotos, I read the magnesium spray can increase dhea levels naturally. Here is another source describing that:
http://www.puremagoil.com/dhea.htm

Maybe try that magnesium if you are hesitant. My clinic won't allow us to cycle with DHEA so I suppose that makes life slightly easier for my dhea decision.

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Golden Egg,

I just had the same with my 6th cycle.
Took 3 months Dhea before last cycle and it was also the worst cycle.
Normally  high percentage of fertilisation and now also only 1 of 4. See signature.

I never did a 7th cycle.. So don't know if it was due to Dhea or to co incidence.


----------



## Golden Egg (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi *Bulala*, i'm in Australia where the doctors prescribe DHEA and we have it made up by a compounding chemist. So I expect that it's good quality.

Thanks for that anecdote *Summer* re that other lady. Makes me feel better! Maybe 4 months will be the lucky number.

*Deedee*, my last clinic also didn't believe in DHEA ("not enough evidence") and that's one of the reasons I changed clinics. I wanted an FS who would support its use. In fact, my last clinic believed in "keeping it simple" and taking little more than Coq10 and prenatal vitamins. Sometimes I wonder if that's a better approach. I'm also unsure about DHEA because i'm trying to achieve hormonal balance to optimise my ovarian function but DHEA seems to be upsetting that (e.g. for my last natural cycle I had two LH surges and I ovulated much later than usual). Argh! Who knows.

Thanks for your comments *Whoppie*. That's very interesting.


----------



## Golden Egg (Dec 28, 2014)

I just want to drop back in here to say I stayed on the DHEA and went on to have another antagonist cycle immediately after this bad one. The next cycle I got 9 eggs, 8 fertilised and 3 became blasts. [PG MENTIONED] One of them became a pregnancy but ended in an early miscarriage. Anyway, in the end, the DHEA definitely seemed to do something. That was the best IVF cycle I ever had. I think it may have peaked for me in benefit after 4 months.


----------

